# 10 Foot Witch Catches Possessed Little Girl



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This giant witch caught a wicked little girl this afternoon in our back yard. She went on to boil the evil child in the cauldron right after this photo.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great prop! Really creative!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thinking outside the box!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Moly is that a big witch! (or just a really tiny girl???) LOL
She is awsome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's great!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

This is intense!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is COOL!!! Great idea.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

man, glad she caught that little devil!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What's up with the witch? Did you make her or buy her somewhere.

Damn, she's big!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I built her out of PVC using the calculator from Zombietronix. The mask was one of those oversize masks that Costco had a couple of months ago. The hands are the glove type from Mario Chiodo Studios. Fabric is from the Walmart $1/yard section.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The litttle girl looks just as evil as the witch.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Maybe the girls arms should be trying to get away from the witch, like clutching the hand on her throat or grabbing at the witches arm.

Great prop regardless!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks good.... good use for the mask, mine will be in the box this year.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> Maybe the girls arms should be trying to get away from the witch, like clutching the hand on her throat or grabbing at the witches arm.
> 
> Great prop regardless!!


Good point. I actually thought about that. I'll reposition one hand so it grabs the witches arm and move the other so it looks like it's reaching out for help.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, I tell ya, it must be nice to have that long a reach... I have the biggest problems trying to catch those damned things...

But if you want to make really good Regan-O-Roni, only fresh'll do.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Mmmm. Fresh Regan-O-Roni...I'm hungry now. Time to go visit that witch. Maybe she'll feed me dinner.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or feed you FOR dinner


----------

